# POV stoke



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's some POV of my last ride at Nass before I snapped the frame on my bike.

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/137730/


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 1, 2010)

insane


----------



## EOS (Jun 1, 2010)

Am I the only one that got motion sick trying top watch that???

That's awesome BTW.
________
extreme q


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2010)

sick looking DH course!


----------



## Marc (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't understand why those guys even need seats.

Couldn't they just sit on their massive, brass balls?


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 2, 2010)

Funny, I was just at that (real) place in September.  Nevis Range in Scotland.  Rode the gondola but didn't get to bike that day.  Nice to see what it looks like without the pouring rain.  Did get in two days of riding near Dornoch, real nice up that way.  Scotland is a great place to visit, would highly recommend to anybody.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sick


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2010)

Marc said:


> I don't understand why those guys even need seats.
> 
> Couldn't they just sit on their massive, brass balls?



Not brass, but maybe you could use this product?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Not brass, but maybe you could use this product?



Phew!  That was so much better than where I thought that vid clip might be headed  :lol:


----------

